# New Outback Owner



## Hiner (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi everyone,

We have been camping for years. Started, as most do, tenting, then Coleman Pop-up, sold that and a few years later purchased a Fleetwood Pop-up and have now made the jump to a travel trailer. We had been looking at expandables for the last 2 years. We had looked at the Jay Feathers with the king bed slide out. Were pretty much sold on that in April but could not get the price we wanted for the Fleetwood and the arrangement we wanted. We went to the Hershey RV show and found 4 makers with the same layouts and compared all and found the Outback appeared to be built the best and the price we could not pass up!! Soooo we, without hesitation, said yes and we are now the proud owners of an Outback 210RS. We finally got it home (story is for another time) Sat. and spent all day in it Sun. We can't wait to take it out next month!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers, and congrats on the new OB!!!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME to Outbackers!!


----------



## my3chis (Sep 2, 2010)

Congrats & Welcome! You are going to love your new Outback.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers!

The 210RS is a great unit. Your going to love it.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome on board... Congratulations on buying the best!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers Hiner!!

Glad you joined us!!

Please don't hesitate to ask any questions, we'd more than happy to help!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers. I like your taste in trailers.

Doug


----------



## SLO Outbacker (Jan 30, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers. We love our 210RS, you will love yours!


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome!







Just like you we started camping in tents, then an 86 Coleman Popup, 2004 Fleetwood Highlander, and now the best of all, my beloved Outback.

This is a great site with lots of helpful people.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## beth323 (Jul 28, 2010)

congrates1 It is sooo exciting getting a new camper I can totally relate to spending the day in at parked at home. Looking forward to hear from yo after your maiden voyage


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Hiner said:


> We went to the Hershey RV show and found 4 makers with the same layouts and compared all and found the Outback appeared to be built the best and the price we could not pass up!! Soooo we, without hesitation, said yes and we are now the proud owners of an Outback 210RS. We finally got it home (story is for another time) Sat. and spent all day in it Sun. We can't wait to take it out next month!!!!!!!!!!


We moved up to our outback through the same method you did.... at the same place







2 years ago









Congrats and welcome to the Site!!! You got a nice camper and found a Great resource/group of people here!!!

If you are from the eastern Pa and surrounding area's .....feel free to join a bunch of us at Apalachain Rv resort October 22-24..... message me for our site location if you want to join us









There is also a rally for next summer already planned







2011 Lake Raystown Rally

Enjoy the new unit!!! and Share "the Story" don't save it for later


----------



## Hiner (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you all for such a warm welcome!!! We are excited to be a part of the Outback "Family".


----------



## Hiner (Sep 27, 2010)

clarkely said:


> We went to the Hershey RV show and found 4 makers with the same layouts and compared all and found the Outback appeared to be built the best and the price we could not pass up!! Soooo we, without hesitation, said yes and we are now the proud owners of an Outback 210RS. We finally got it home (story is for another time) Sat. and spent all day in it Sun. We can't wait to take it out next month!!!!!!!!!!


We moved up to our outback through the same method you did.... at the same place







2 years ago









Congrats and welcome to the Site!!! You got a nice camper and found a Great resource/group of people here!!!

If you are from the eastern Pa and surrounding area's .....feel free to join a bunch of us at Apalachain Rv resort October 22-24..... message me for our site location if you want to join us









There is also a rally for next summer already planned







2011 Lake Raystown Rally

Enjoy the new unit!!! and Share "the Story" don't save it for later








[/quote]

Thank you for the invite to Apalachain but we already had a reservation at Tohickon Family Campground outside of Quakertown, PA. We've camped all around that area over the years, Blue Rocks Family Campground, Mountain Springs Resort and Robin Hill Resort. All have something different we like about them

Not sure about Raystown as we are planning a trip to WDW in July so may just do short trips. We've been to Raystown and absolutely loved it!!!

No time for the story but will post it. All I can say is that we would never recommend Camping World for purchasing a new RV!


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

You made the right choice. We used to have a Jay Feather, now we have an Outback. They aren't even in the same category. Don't get me wrong, we liked our Jay Feather, but we love our Outback. Congrats!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

We went camping last weekend, and saw our fair share of Jay Feathers- seemed they were everywhere. Funny thing is, I saw a HUGE amount of Outbacks as well (there were 9 at Normandy Farms alone) and in looking at them side by side, the Outback just looks more rugged..... but hey, I'm biased!


----------



## indianoutbacker (Nov 21, 2010)

We are also new to the Outback owners. We have tent camped, then went to pop-up, to a Shamrock with the fold out tents, to Fleetwood Mallard 180CK and now are the owners of a 2011 Outback 210RS. We made our purchase at Holman RV and was very happy with the walk through and the service that we got. There is no one in our area that sell the Outbacks. This is a shame as it seems to be one of the better made trailers. 
Since my husband has back problems and just had a knee replacement, the Mallard would not work for us. My sister has the same Outback that we just purchased and we liked how it had plenty of room, but was still in the 23' length. The only difference in our camper and hers is the interior color, power slide out, power awning, and washout for the black holding tank. We did not want to go much bigger, as some areas where we camp are hard to get larger campers into.
Can't wait for the camping season to begin, just putting things from our older camper into their new home, so that we will be ready when spring hits this area.


----------

